# VMBox.co – $5/month or $40/year 2GB OVZ in US(PHX or LA) or NL – Free Wildcard SSL



## VMBox

2GB RAM
50GB SSD-cached disk space
4 CPU cores
2TB transfer
1Gbps uplink
1x IPv4 (Amsterdam and Phoenix)
2x IPv4 (Los Angeles)
5x IPv6 (Los Angeles)
OpenVZ/SolusVM
$5/month
$40/year
Order in Phoenix, AZ, USA

Order in Los Angeles, CA, USA
Order in Amsterdam, the Netherlands

*Network information*

SingleHop – Amsterdam, the Netherlands


Test IPv4: 107.6.170.210


Looking glass: VMBox - Looking Glass

SingleHop – Phoenix, AZ, USA


Test IPv4: 198.20.94.138


Looking glass: VMBox - Looking Glass

QuadraNet – Los Angeles, CA, USA


Test IPv4: 192.161.182.2


Looking glass: VMBox - Looking Glass


----------



## MannDude

Not even a sales pitch or write up? Probably will have more success with the offer if you wrote something to go with it. Just my $0.02

I do like Singlehop's network though so kudos for using something unique, you don't see many people using SingleHop.


----------



## William

As Singlehop offers free WIldcard SSL by IP - do you as well?


----------



## D. Strout

William said:


> As Singlehop offers free WIldcard SSL by IP - do you as well?


Click any of the order links and you'd see that there is a free wildcard addon option.


----------



## Dylan

It says "Free Wildcard SSL" in the thread title, too.


----------



## VMBox

MannDude said:


> Not even a sales pitch or write up? Probably will have more success with the offer if you wrote something to go with it. Just my $0.02
> 
> I do like Singlehop's network though so kudos for using something unique, you don't see many people using SingleHop.


Thanks for the feedback, will do next time.



William said:


> As Singlehop offers free WIldcard SSL by IP - do you as well?


Yes.



D. Strout said:


> Click any of the order links and you'd see that there is a free wildcard addon option.


Thanks 



Dylan said:


> It says "Free Wildcard SSL" in the thread title, too.


thanks


----------



## Thelen

Who provides the free SSL ultimately?


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko

Thelen said:


> Who provides the free SSL ultimately?


SingleHop -> VMBox -> You


----------



## William

He means what CA - SingleHop is not a CA.

I think it's Globalsign? Not exactly sure. Nice offer though especially with the SSL.


----------



## D. Strout

William said:


> I think it's Globalsign?


Again, looking at the order page linked, it is clear that the CA is AlphaSSL, which is "powered by" GlobalSign


----------



## Dylan

SingleHop has a "partnership" (which presumably means they pay some sort of flat fee) with GlobalSign to provide hosting clients with unlimited free certificates. It's a pretty nice perk.


----------

